
Cardiology Monitoring as a Service - berkaysam
Hi guys,<p>(www.ionedcorp.com)<p>You may know if any of you have a history of heart disease or have known patients. Holter or patch devices are used for the diagnosis of heart disease. We are working on a business model that will replace these devices, which are both expensive and bad for the patient experience. For the first time, we are moving to the rental model of these devices. We provide diagnostic services for heart diseases.<p>We set up a business model that can diagnose the disease for a fee of $40 from retail markets. We have already sold in 39 hospitals in Europe.<p>As a new member of the valley I would like to get your feedbacks.You can reach me at: berkay@ionedcorp.com<p>Best!
======
newman8r
I think it's a cool idea that a lot of people would pay for. What's the
difference between the hardware you're using and what's in the latest apple
watches?

------
bableka
Can you tell us more ? Why are you so cheap... How do you replace them...

Best

